# McGill students & Montrealers-The Anxiety Disorder Support, Awareness & Activism Club



## habsfan31 (May 29, 2010)

*McGill students & Montrealers-The Anxiety Disorder Support, Awareness & Activism Club*

Does anyone here attend McGill university or is a fellow Montrealer looking for some support and fun, social activities?

Well a group of students at McGill have created "The Anxiety Disorder Support, Awareness and Activism Club".

The club is still a start-up but i recently joined and have been to a few meetings/outings and i can say it has been great. The fellow members are supportive and caring and can even understand what each of us are going through more than anyone else could. I would highly recommend this to anyone who is looking for a safe environment to open up and have fun and even fight your anxiety. I didnt say a single word at the first meeting i went to with them, but they completely understood anyways and didnt pressure me or judge me based on that. Now i feel much more comfortable around them. To get a better understanding, ill just copy and paste here what is says on their facebook page:



> Those who have ever suffered from anxiety disorders know what a difficult task care-free living can be. Simple tasks, seemingly meaningless to non-sufferers, can cause unimaginable discomfort for those with anxiety disorders. The ability to touch a door handle, talk to a salesman, drive or be able to travel by plane are only some of the abilities which many take for granted, and so many of us are not fortunate enough to enjoy. Knowing firsthand how difficult student life can be with anxiety disorders, I have decided to start an anxiety disorder support group at McGill.
> 
> The purpose of the club is as follows:
> 
> ...


Like i said, the club is still in its early stages but we have some big plans ahead including some fun activities and even workshops. Ill post a link to the facebook page, if you are interested, message me and ill answer any questions you have or ill add you to the group.

Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/groups/151795654832321/

Thanks!


----------



## Toronto88 (Feb 16, 2012)

I went to McGill... graduated 2 years ago. Wish I had this back then!


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I graduated from McGill two years ago too! This group definitely would have been nice to go to, although I went to Mac/cow campus and would've been way too stressed to go on the shuttle bus downtown to attend meetings.


----------



## habsfan31 (May 29, 2010)

We welcome former McGill students if you are ever in the area.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Bumping this thread. We're having a meeting today at 16h00. Students and non-students are welcome.


----------

